

Calling Y Combinator - need for YC in other countries - akshaye
http://startupping.blogspot.com/2008/03/calling-y-combinator.html

======
pg
YC is in other countries. 5 of the 20 startups in the current batch have non-
US founders.

In fact, non-US founders seem to do better on average than US founders. I'm
not sure exactly why; probably because they have to be more committed, and
commitment is the biggest predictor of success in a startup. But whatever the
reason, YC clearly works internationally.

I think software/web startups are basically international now. It's all one
big market. Now all we need to do is explain this to the governments.

~~~
iamelgringo
There was an article on the San Jose Mercury News last year that talked about
the percentage of foreign-born founders of successful startups in the Valley
was around 40-50%. If I find a link, I'll post it.

Anyway, they interviewed a number of foreign born founders, and the consensus
was that it took so much risk to move to another country as an immigrant, the
risk of founding a startup really seemed small in comparison.

Having grown up in Central America in the 80's myself, I'd also postulate that
you're able to think outside the box a bit better as well. Why? Because to the
immigrant, everything in a new country is so profoundly different to begin
with, that you barely see the boxes that so many other native-born people are
hung up on.

~~~
wumi
int. students graduate with 44% of STEM (Science, Tech, Eng., Math.) degrees

------
iamelgringo
There's a reason that YC is based in Boston and the Valley. The culture of
risk, entrepreneurial spirit, invetment and technology in the Valley is like
no other place I've ever lived, and that includes 6 states and 3 countries.
Not that it's a utopia. It's not. But, if you're going to found a startup,
it's the place to be.

I moved here two years ago, and I'm working as a nurse while I finish my CS
degree. My goal is to be a serial entrepreneur when I'm done, and I've been
setting up my life to do that for 4-5 years now. Since being here, I've
received 2 offers for funding in the past 2 years. I've also been offered
several introductions to VC's from people I work with in my hospital. I'm not
even done with school, and I've barely talked about starting a software
business at work without giving specifics. You won't get that any place else
on the planet.

------
sharpshoot
If you are willing to do YC why not apply and do it. Successful founders have
been through much more insurmountable obstacles before, why restrict yourself
at the first hurdle.

As a UK founder in YC i can say that the move to the valley is really worth it
and you've got to do whatever it takes to succeed.

------
attack
Or, equally useful would be if YC and clones could help smooth candidates'
entry into the US. Has YC ever considered signing off on the founders' visas
as their employer? Or providing the services of a good immigration lawyer for
free?

Perhaps this should be the task of some of the overseas YC "clones" to come to
SV, setup shop and perform the above, given the location's well known
advantages?

~~~
obelix
I wish it was that easy to get a work visa to come into US :(. As PG said in
one of the essays about why Silicon Valley is special, immigration is one area
where it falls flat.

Getting a work visa is next to impossible these days. You apply by Apr 1 and
you MAY know in OCT if your visa was approved or not - it is a lottery system.

6 months is a lifetime for a YC startup.

IMHO, there must be another solution, like setting up a YC hub in Vancouver or
something :)

------
tzury
Startups are all about the quality of the people and their ability to work in
harmony. The YCombinator type of company, requires even higher level of
wisdom. If and when they'll decide to expand it will only be after they'll
find the right people.

------
xoob
Any idea why there are no efforts of starting a YC-like organization in other
parts of the world? The only attempt I remember was yc-europe but I think they
are gone. Isn't there any bunch of angels or VC's that are interested in doing
this?

~~~
whacked_new
In some countries there are laws that don't facilitate the formation of seed
funding companies. e.g. A funding company can't simply take 5% equity for so
much money in a brand-new company. Something like that. One reason among many.

------
chrisbroadfoot
I would love to see YC in Australia! Even just meetups and nothing too formal!

~~~
akshaye
yeah, i agree. if setting up seed funding is too complicated, starting regular
meets or something like startup school will still be very beneficial. In fact,
that will help more than hard cash.

~~~
m0nty
"In fact, that will help more than hard cash."

Totally agree with that. If I ever decide to take my ambitions any further, I
can come up with a fair amount of money myself. But the advice and insight
that could come from other players in the arena would be nigh-impossible to
find where I am.

------
osipov
That's good point, there is so much talent and so much economic activity in
the BRIC countries that it is surprising that YC doesn't operate in those
places.

~~~
davidw
'Surprising'? I think pg has his hands full with the companies that he already
helps, in a country where he knows how things work. Why would they go to some
country where they don't speak the language, know the laws, or have many
contacts? It would be insane, in my opinion.

~~~
osipov
>>Why would they go to some country where they don't speak the language, know
the laws, or have many contacts?

For the same reason companies expand to BRIC economies -- to make more money.
Every growing business has their hands full with operations, however the
challenge is to perform the balancing act of scaling up the business through
expansion while keeping the existing business in order. I wouldn't call it
insane though, risky is a more appropriate term imo. Nonetheless it is a sort
of risk that many businesses manage to overcome successfully. I think the real
question is whether pg manages YC as a business or as a hobby.

~~~
davidw
Most companies try to grow in their home country prior to expanding abroad,
and YC has yet to do any of that at all, as far as I know. Also, not all
businesses try and grow all over the world in a short period of time. Some
realize their limitations and try and concentrate on doing their niche really
well, leaving other places to other people.

> I think the real question is whether pg manages YC as a business or as a
> hobby.

My offhand guess would be "as an experiment". Past comments have indicated
that they do want to come out ahead with it, to justify its continued
existence, but that it's too new to just start franchising it... it's not
exactly like McDonalds in terms of their business model!

<http://paulgraham.com/ycombinator.html>

